# Laptop geht nach 10min spielen einfach aus



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Technik Experten. 

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich spiele World of Warcraft seit neustem wieder auf dem Laptop. Dies habe ich vor einigen Monaten auch getan, da lief alles noch einwandfrei & das durchgehend , monate lang sehr viele Stunden jeden Tag. Dann habe ich eine paar monatige Pause von WoW gemacht & den Laptop nur zum Chatten & Musik hören benutzt. Nun habe ich wieder angefangen & ein dreistes Problem ist aufgetreten , nach ca 10min spielen geht mein Laptop einfach aus. Einfach so. Ich spiele WoW auf niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen, also nicht gerade fordernd & keinen addons, früher wiederrum auf hohen Einstellungen und zig Addons, und damals lief es. Dies passiert aber nicht nur mit WoW sondern auch anderen nicht gerade Grafik fordernden Spielen, wie Counter Strike 1.6 oder Quake Live. 
Hier sind meine Hardware Daten von Everest Home:
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405/de
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Berichtsart                                       Berichts-Assistent
    Computer                                          USER-PC
    Ersteller                                         User
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6001 (WinVista Beta)
    Datum                                             2009-12-20
    Zeit                                              17:35


--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      USER-PC
      Benutzername                                      User

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Unknown, 2166 MHz (11.5 x 188)
      Motherboard Name                                  Wistron 3617
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   3068 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Insyde (09/04/08)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       GeForce 9200M GE
      Grafikkarte                                       GeForce 9200M GE
      Monitor                                           PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Lautsprecher (Conexant High Def

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel® ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator
      Festplatte                                        TOSHIBA MK3252GSX ATA Device  (298 GB, IDE)
      Festplatte                                        Generic- Multi-Card USB Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50L ATA Device
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     FAIL

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         296571 MB (149393 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         8669 MB (1648 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 298.1 GB (147.5 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus
      Maus                                              Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter  (192.168.2.101)
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)  (192.168.2.100)
      Modem                                             HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           An OneNote 2007 senden
      Drucker                                           Brother MFC-215C USB
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel® ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB]
      USB-Geräte                                        HP Webcam-101
      USB-Geräte                                        Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät
      Akku                                              Microsoft ACPI-konforme Kontrollmethodenbatterie
      Akku                                              Microsoft-Netzteil


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Es kann doch eigentlich nicht daran liegen das er überhitzt oder? Wenn doch was dagegen tun?

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Danke im Vorraus

Mfg

(Vollständiger Bericht im Anhang)


----------



## XXI. (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis es is ne dumme Frage, aber is das Kabel richtig drin? Hab selbst nen Lappi und das is bei mir iegentlich der Hauptgrund, wenn er mal einfach so ausgeht...


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich weis es is ne dumme Frage, aber is das Kabel richtig drin? Hab selbst nen Lappi und das is bei mir iegentlich der Hauptgrund, wenn er mal einfach so ausgeht...



Ja, ich nutze ihn ja wie einen ganz normalen Computer, sprich steht auf dem Schreibtisch und alles ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Dezember 2009)

Offenbar wird er zu heiß



> CPU                                               100 °C  (212 °F)
> TOSHIBA MK3252GSX                       75 °C  (167 °F)



steht zumnidest so in dem Bericht den du gepostet hast.

Also entweder ist da evtl. ein Lüfter kaputt oder die Lufteinlass/Auslass Gitter sind verstopft, könnte ich mir als mögliche Ursache vorstellen. Kommt man bei dem Lapi da gut dran um die zu reinigen?


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also entweder ist da evtl. ein Lüfter kaputt oder die Lufteinlass/Auslass Gitter sind verstopft, könnte ich mir als mögliche Ursache vorstellen. Kommt man bei dem Lapi da gut dran um die zu reinigen?




Mh, hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wo ich anfangen soll die zu reinigen , bzw aufzumachen oder was auch immer. Wo liegen die denn , muss ich den laptop iwo aufschrauben?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast du denn deinen Laptop, wenn du ihn nutzt? Wenn er auf dem Schreibtisch liegt ists ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass er überhitzt weil die meisten Laptops ihren Lüfter an der Unterseite des Cases haben. Sprich wenn er flach auf dem Auslass liegt staut sich im inneren die Hitze.
Es würde wohl schon reichen, wenn du ihn an der Rückseite mit einer Unterlag leicht anhebst. Zwei Zentimeter Luft unter dem Lüfter sollten reichen, um eine ausreichende Zirkulation zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja er steht auf dem Schreibtisch. Mh, aber wieso kommt das Problem nun auf einmal? Früher ging es auch einwandfrei obwohl er genauso stand.


----------

